
Corporate profits continue to increase, while wages continue to languish - doener
https://twitter.com/RBReich/status/1018239133578194944
======
Findeton
If it was that easy, everyone would be creating their own companies...

------
Mr_Miner
The concept of profit maximization rules most of the corporate sector.

